

Mikey Hicks, 8, Can’t Get Off U.S. Terror Watch List - jsm386
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/14/nyregion/14watchlist.html

======
nfnaaron
_Myth: The No-Fly list includes an 8-year-old boy.

Buster: No 8-year-old is on a T.S.A. watch list._

No, the boy is not on the list. It's that other suspicious adult who's "on the
list."

Which is disingenuous, because anyone who shares a name with anyone on the
list is treated as if they were on the list.

Any govt official who says an eight year old boy, or a 90 year old lady, or a
US Senator is not on the list should be slapped by his junior high school
composition teacher. And then searched.

Everyone is a criminal. Everyone is on the list.

